# Ragdoll Kitties



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My Boo kitty died on July3rd. I have been wanting another puppy for months but DH has been so stubborn about it. He thinks Murphy is enough of a handful and though Murphy has him wrapped around his little paw he still doesn't want another one. 

Well the maternal instinct is alive and well and because DH is way more of a cat person than a dog person I thought that a new kitten might just fit the bill, plus seeing the little cream and gray kitty that Eva fostered reminded me of Boo. So I have been looking at Ragdoll kittens and there are 4 or 5 breeders that are fairly close to me. Ragdolls are big and very laid back and are described as velcro pupcats. They are also non shedding (though that is hard for me to believe). So the cajoling begins for a kitty in hopes that a new pupster is only a few years away.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Holly,
I have 2 ragdolls and they are definately not non-shedding. My cats shed a ton!! They are nice cats, but mine are not overly outgoing or affectionate. Don't get me wrong, I love them dearly, but they are not as outgoing as my dogs. They love attention, but on their terms. My Mom has 2 burmese and they are more doglike than my kitties. Good luck on your cat search. One thing is for sure, ragdolls are gorgous!!!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Karen. I was pretty sure that a cat who had such long hair couldn't be non shedding and of course my preference is for another neezer but hubby is being dog gone stubborn!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Holly, I have had 3 ragdolls and really wouldn't want any other breed of cat. Mine were velcro cats and so smart. I remember one even climbing up a tall ladder with me. My neighbors ragdoll is a therapy cat. He does tricks and went to therapy school with all the dogs!
They are a lot like dogs. BUT, they do shed! One summer I got mine into a puppy cut, lol.
Carole


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Holly, Murphy will be happy to chase any little playmate around the house! But, if you really want a non-shedder, I think you work on DH til you get him convinced that MURPHY needs another Neezer! Tell him it's a scientific study or something! I hope he just doesn't ask to see the proof!*


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

So funny I was just reading about this breed on a completely random kitchen remodeling thread....the gal posted pics of the remodel and the cat was in a couple...so then people started asking...it sounds like a great breed. Here's the thread.

Their cat's name is Boo.
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/kitchbath/msg042325115006.html

My neighbor has 2 siberian cats because they have allergies in her home. She LOVES them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_(cat)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When we had that problem with an all but abandoned cat at one of the houses for sale, I found myself investigating Ragdolls after Karen said he might be one. He (Foo Foo) was indeed gorgeous and I came thisclose to taking him. I really felt that someday I would have a ragdoll in my life. Just not now . . . or anytime soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Holly I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Oops.

My friend has a highlander. They have cropped tails. I wondered why the description of the siberian didn't have it.

Here's info on hers. Her breeder is retired. I know nothing of this but it had good info.
http://www.northshorecats.com/

sounds like a designer kitty but she did lots of research and they're cute.

Trish


----------

